
Difference in Receptor Usage between SARS-CoV and Bat Coronavirus (2008) [pdf] - sturza
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2258702/pdf/1085-07.pdf
======
eganist
@dang thread's title is embellished/wrong ("Covid-19 might not be from bats
[pdf]"). Journal article refers to the original SARS-CoV, not SARS-CoV-2, and
therefore does not reference COVID-19.

This is given away by the journal article being from Feb 2008.

\---

Edit: thanks for the fix :)

